# Can I still use old grain



## chopdog (8/2/13)

Hey guys, just a quick question. I have a half sack of cracked pale grain that is about a year old, you reckon it is still any good or should I throw it. Problem is I want to brew today and where I usually get my sacks from don't have any in stock. 

Cheers


----------



## Nibbo (8/2/13)

If it is cracked, then she'll be no good. Half a sack of cracked grains a lot to have lying around...

If it isn't cracked theres a chance she should be alright. Chew on a few grains and test for crunch. If its soft it'll be past its best.


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/13)

Pour it into a bowl and give it a shake. Watch it come alive!


----------



## spog (8/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Pour it into a bowl and give it a shake. Watch it come alive!


checking for weavels? ..cheers...spog...


----------



## chopdog (8/2/13)

Nibbo said:


> If it is cracked, then she'll be no good. Half a sack of cracked grains a lot to have lying around...
> 
> If it isn't cracked theres a chance she should be alright. Chew on a few grains and test for crunch. If its soft it'll be past its best.


Thought this was the case. Moved house and haven't brewed in like 8 months. But I have drank all stocked up supplies and have got the itch again


----------



## chopdog (8/2/13)

Just opened the bag and tasted it, it is still very crunchy and taste's good. I poured it into a bowl and couldn't see it move. It has been in the original bag cable tied shut since I bought it, and the bag was in one of those big tub from the reject shop. 
I reckon I might give it ago. I guess the grain prolly won't be as efficient so I'll just use more.
Any reasons why I shouldn't give it a whirl?


----------



## Nick JD (8/2/13)

chopdog said:


> Any reasons why I shouldn't give it a whirl?


None at all - though I wouldn't throw $10 of yeast and $10 of hops at it.

Let us know how it tastes.


----------



## donburke (8/2/13)

make a vb clone


----------



## Bribie G (8/2/13)

If the malt has gone "slack" but still tastes ok, help it along in the mash with a kilo of fresh grain - between the two of them that should provide enough enzymes to get the job done.


----------



## thedragon (8/2/13)

I've recently been though the same thought process as you. 

When it comes down to it, there are two choices:

1. Use the grain. You may get a good result, albeit the chances are low due to potential for moisture having got in there, or other shit / bugs getting in there. If it's no good, you've wasted 4 hours on brew day, 2 weeks fermenting and time cold/bottle/keg conditioning. Plus there's the heartache of having to empty full bottles or your keg. Not to mention the $20 of yeast and hops. 

2. Feed the old stuff to the birds and fork out $15 for 5kg of new grain. 

For me the choice was easy. better still, if you've got kids they'll enjoy watching the birds hook in to the old grain.


----------



## chopdog (8/2/13)

To be honest I'd rather go down swinging, so I gave it ago. All seems well at the moment. I'll check the sg tomorrow once the wort chills. Just done a simple apa. I'll by a we sack of grain next week once my supplier has more stock


----------



## Batz (8/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> None at all - though I wouldn't throw $10 of yeast and $10 of hops at it.
> 
> Let us know how it tastes.



I agree but no yeast has to cost $10.00, and $10.00 worth of hops? Well spent IMO.

Batz


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/2/13)

Spose it will be like eating stale food that's been cooked. But you never do know until you try it! Personally I wouldn't bother, id'e just wait and get fresh grain but hey, thats me.


----------



## bum (8/2/13)

I dunno. He says it is crunchy. What bad stuff can time do apart from making it slack? (Serious question. And yeah, I know slackness is cause by moisture rather than time but you know what I mean.)


----------



## Rowy (8/2/13)

bum said:


> I dunno. He says it is crunchy. What bad stuff can time do apart from making it slack? (Serious question. And yeah, I know slackness is cause by moisture rather than time but you know what I mean.)


No........sorry bum I don't know what your mean........................


----------



## bum (8/2/13)

*you're mean

And I've already been told that today.


----------



## Rowy (8/2/13)

Just wanting clarification old bum....................


----------



## bum (8/2/13)

Clarification on a question? I thought that's what I was seeking?

I agree that based on the initial post "bin it, buy more" is sound advice but he says he's had a chew and it is still crunchy (i.e. not slack). Not sure how crunchy milled grain can be as I've only ever eaten it pre-mill but I'm sure he's not making it up to impress us.

My question is: if old grain is not slack (or weevilled) then what other reason not to use it might there be?


----------



## TidalPete (8/2/13)

I would like to think we're all talking about base malt here??????

Any opinions about the prolonged usefulness of specialty malts appreciated?

Being a tight-arse I'm talking minimal amounts of crystal & upwards in a (otherwise) fresh malt recipe? Malts that already have little or no enzymatic power left in them.
How long would you keep them before tossing? Just asking. :lol:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (8/2/13)

TidalPete said:


> I would like to think we're all talking about base malt here??????
> 
> Any opinions about the prolonged usefulness of specialty malts appreciated?
> 
> ...


I hope, a long time Pete! I got a dick load of Crystal. The other thing is, im learning that i quiet like beer with 1 or 2 malts in them with no crystal.


----------



## brentice (9/2/13)

Burn it


----------



## Weizguy (9/2/13)

I say go for it. I have brewed with old grain recently. About 7 kg of milled mixed grains, about 4 years old (and I just got around to it). A belgian GSA. Smelled a bit funky at dough-in, but the wort turned out great, and only lost a little efficiency, which I usually lose with a big O.G. wort anyway.

Maybe mix with some fresh grain.

BTW. My wort has been in a cube for a week and will prob be pitched tonight. FWIW, I call it "St Arnold's brother".

**edited for spelling**


----------



## stux (9/2/13)

As long as its still crunch it should be fine


----------



## chopdog (25/2/13)

Kegged this brew today, finished at 1010. It tasted pretty good going in, so bottoms up in a couple of weeks.

Cheers for the replies


----------



## komodo (25/2/13)

I've used 2 year old base malts in the past with good results.
But thats not milled grains.


----------



## chopdog (30/3/13)

Just poured my first pint of the beer I have named the milf. Even tho the grain was old and a lot were advising not to bother, it's a great ale!!!! Only been in the keg for a month and is very well balanced with a nice hop flavour and aroma. To be honest now I reckon the grain was pretty close to 2 year old!!!! Hahaha didn't want to admit that before


----------



## Northside Novice (30/3/13)

nice one , might be a gilf now though :lol:
i have used old cracked grain befor and was happy with the results,


----------



## Camo6 (30/3/13)

chopdog said:


> Just poured my first pint of the beer I have named the milf. Even tho the grain was old and a lot were advising not to bother, it's a great ale!!!! Only been in the keg for a month and is very well balanced with a nice hop flavour and aroma. To be honest now I reckon the grain was pretty close to 2 year old!!!! Hahaha didn't want to admit that before



"Malt I Lest Forget" Ale. Love it. All in all I bet it tastes better than the TEDs my brother only had to offer today. Had one, when he offered me another beer I said sure, let me know when you get some. I need to finish my rig so I can brew again.


----------



## chopdog (30/3/13)

Hahaha, I done the dishes before and would rather drink the left over water out of a bottle then TED!!!!!!


----------



## McFeast (28/5/15)

chopdog said:


> Just poured my first pint of the beer I have named the milf. Even tho the grain was old and a lot were advising not to bother, it's a great ale!!!! Only been in the keg for a month and is very well balanced with a nice hop flavour and aroma. To be honest now I reckon the grain was pretty close to 2 year old!!!! Hahaha didn't want to admit that before


Cheers mate. This is the exact situation I am heading toward this weekend!


----------

